# Engine stumbles in 2nd and 3rd gear when cold



## 240aboveall (Jun 24, 2003)

I just started to have this problem: When the car is still warming up and I shift into 2nd or 3rd I loose power when I hit the gas. The car jerks back and the engine stumbles. This only happens for a minute or two. Once the car is warmed up it is fine. It doesn't happen in 1st gear at all. Just second or third. It's almost like I'm not letting the clutch out when I shift but I am. I've done a search for this and came up with a few things to check such as the EGR valve. I've recently removed the AIV valve and this doesn't seem to help. Anyone have any ideas? I also just replaced the Fuel Filter.


----------



## DOHC240sxBadBoy (Oct 15, 2003)

Mine was doing the same thing when it was hot though...then the clutch went out.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

let ur car warm up about 2 mins before you go


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

im having a similar problem.....mine is mainly 1st and 2nd though...it like jerks back and forth and i changed my fuel filter....still does it like i never changed anything....so shitty...somebody help us both


----------



## DOHC240sxBadBoy (Oct 15, 2003)

Check your fuel injectors, maybe fuel pump too??, timing or just take it down to tune-up master if there is one in your area and have it tuned. GL!


----------



## sgo912 (Jan 11, 2004)

*same problem...just posted in another thread*

I can't seem to accelerate using the 2nd and 3rd gears....only the 1st gear seems fine for acceleration.

What seems to be the problem? When I press the accelerator on the 2nd gear, it just reaches a certain rpm then fails to accelerate. Weird.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

sgo912 said:


> I can't seem to accelerate using the 2nd and 3rd gears....only the 1st gear seems fine for acceleration.
> 
> What seems to be the problem? When I press the accelerator on the 2nd gear, it just reaches a certain rpm then fails to accelerate. Weird.


hey, stupid noob, dont open up old threads.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

at least he's using the search button, rather that then make stupid threads... props to u botha man :cheers:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> at least he's using the search button, rather that then make stupid threads... props to u botha man :cheers:


i dont think he searched. i think he just read really far into the old threads.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hmmm yea that sounds right, wut would he have used to search for this thread anyways... well at least he is reading... =P


----------



## ghostuss (Jan 19, 2004)

What you mean you don't know how to use ur 2nd and 3rd? If you mean losing power in 2nd or 3rd once you shift into them, then it's ur shifting problem. Let go of the clutch completely, after you shift into 2 or 3 then accel.


----------



## ghostuss (Jan 19, 2004)

sgo912 said:


> I can't seem to accelerate using the 2nd and 3rd gears....only the 1st gear seems fine for acceleration.
> 
> What seems to be the problem? When I press the accelerator on the 2nd gear, it just reaches a certain rpm then fails to accelerate. Weird.



What you mean you can't accelerate in 2nd and 3rd. If you mean losing power in 2nd or 3rd once you shift into them, then it's ur shifting problem. Let go of the clutch completely, after you shift into 2 or 3 then accel. If you drive the 2nd/3rd gear like the 1st gear you are gonna screw up ur tranny or even engine if you readlines.


----------

